# I have the Bongo itch....



## Scott (Apr 1, 2007)

And while we're discussing MM....


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 1, 2007)

Really don't know what to say about that 'Bongo' thing.Not my cup of tea but,on the other hand,the Stingray is awesome.
I always loved Stingrays.

The more i look at that Bongo the more 'wrong' the headstock looks to me.It looks very oversized,like a giant Swiss Army Knife can-opener blade.

I actually quite like the body.It's got a sort of reverse Parker Fly shape,sort of.......a bit.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 1, 2007)

I saw a bass player last night in a band playing a 'Bongo' bass. It was a dark red one. Pretty cool thing and it sounded good too. I really like those Stingray basses though. Those are nice.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 1, 2007)

there is a silver bongo, 5 string, dual humbucker, i want it so bad


----------



## rummy (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know. The Bongos look too goofy to me. Love the Stingray, though.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 1, 2007)

Bongo bad. 
Stingray good.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 1, 2007)

I like Bongos. They sound great, and for some reason I love how it looks, too. Stingrays kick ass, too. I'm thinking about getting one of those OLP MM3 basses, actually.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Apr 1, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Bongo bad.
> Stingray good.



QFT


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 1, 2007)

I absolutely adore the Bongo

I want a 5-string fretless Bongo soooo bad


----------



## darren (Apr 1, 2007)

Fretless Stingray 5 FTW.


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the way the all-black bongos look. I like all of them, but the black ones just look "best" to me. They are nice basses.


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2007)

I will never buy another black guitar.


----------



## Drew (Apr 2, 2007)

I actually dig the look of those Bongos, Scott, particularly the tiny Egyptian Smoke one - is it a EBMM model, or is it sort of a lower-end version akin to the OLP's or a Squier or something?


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2007)

It's EBMM. I dont think there is a lower end version of the Bongo.

But this just popped up on ebay yesterday. So.....


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Bongo bad.
> Stingray good.


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2007)

The matte black "stealth" bongos do look cool. The Bongo looks kinda goofy in pics, but it's pretty cool in real life. Did you guys know that it was designed in collaboration with BMW?


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.ernieball.com/news/91/


----------



## Lozek (Apr 4, 2007)

My old bass player







It's even the right (wrong) way round for you, Scottula


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2007)

Scott said:


>



I know why that look so familiar - dude from Porcupine Tree plays one.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> I know why that look so familiar - dude from Porcupine Tree plays one.



Is that so? I guess the Bongo now rocks just a little harder in my mind then  Of course I read this reply half way through listening to Signify


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 5, 2007)

All i know is "Bongo Itch" sounds like an exotic STD.


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2007)

^That's what I meant. I was just trying to break the tension with a bunch of nice basses. What the hell is a 'Bongo Bass'?


----------



## Drew (Apr 5, 2007)

Scott said:


> ^That's what I meant. I was just trying to break the tension with a bunch of nice basses. What the hell is a 'Bongo Bass'?



If Porcupine Tree uses it, then it must be good.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> If Porcupine Tree uses it, then it must be good.



Yeah, that dude's tone is killer on the Chicago DVD.


----------



## Drew (Apr 5, 2007)

How much do those suckers go for, as a 5-string?


----------



## Scott (Apr 29, 2007)

Bongo 6 string in the works. John Myung used a Bongo 5 for some or the songs on Systematic Chaos. Rumored that he is moving to EBMM with this bass.


----------



## darren (Apr 29, 2007)

Whoa. And those pics come from a legit source, too! That would be EB's first 6-string bass. I think a 6-string StingRay would make me wet my pants.


----------

